# Strudwick Rods....



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

I have noticed that BCF have decent deals at present on Strudwick Sic Stik and Sik Stik Pro rods. I have a Sic Stik Pro and love it to bits although there are many stories and reports around the net of them breaking for no real reason (apparently not known to happen with the Sik Stik - just the Sic Stik Pro).

Am looking for feedback from anybody who has used both and can give me some detail on what they believe to be the difference. I love my current Pro but would consider the standard Sic Stik if it here very similar (and buy 2 instead of one new Pro..LOL)

Anybody have any feedback on the difference between the 2 rods? Should I buy another Sic Stik Pro or buy 2 of the standard Sic Stiks for a few $$ more?

Bart70


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Ive got a 2-4kg sic stik pro baitcaster i use for bass and its almost been bent around in circles numerous times. No dramas so far, has caught me shite loads of bass and i love it to bits


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh forgot to mention the difference between the two are the components with the pros obviously having the better bits (guides) in this case. all depends on what sort of line your using. Having better guides using braided lines certainly improves there lifespan.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i have the normal sic stik... doesn't get as much workout as t-curves but it does me.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Too much info there CRT :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry, just my perverted mind after a couple of vinos


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

crazyratwoman said:


> i have the normal sic stik... doesn't get as much workout as t-curves but it does me.


Woo hoo !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

T-curve said:


> crazyratwoman said:
> 
> 
> > i have the normal sic stik... doesn't get as much workout as t-curves but it does me.
> ...


Yes, there are a million connotations in Kerrie's post-depending on how far down in the gutter you are like me :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ;-)


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

lol aaawwww u guys!!!!! i'm innocent i swear!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## action1974 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have put my stick in a few trees and hit a few bridges, banged my rod a few times as well. 

I have a 2-4kg 6'6 spin, 4 years old. Besides some of my guides getting a little cracked around where they are anchored(from my misuse) no problems. I have heard if there is a significant scratch it can create a weak point of course and break under strain. I would happily get another.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the tip about BCF - I love my Struddie pro and needed an excuse to get the litespin.

Dru


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the replies......

I have decided that I will probably get a new Sic Stik and a new Sic Stik Pro. My current 'Pro' is a 1-3kg 6'6 one piece. Most of my fishing is estuary/light open water throwing around plastics, lures, and poppers.

What would you guys recommend I get this time around? I prefer to stay with 6'6 - but should I give a 2-4kg a go? What would be the main difference I would notice between the 1-3kg and the 2-4kg Sic Stik and Sic Stik Pro?

I love my 1-3 - it is firm enough to really pull up a running fish yet flexible enough to through around SX-40's and poppers. Would I expect the 1-3kg to perform better casting lighter lures and plastics cpmaredto the 2-4?

If getting 2 rods are there any models in particular in the 'Pro' and standard range that I should get to compliment each other?

Incidently I use braid exclusively - usually 6lb Nitlon.

Thanks in advance...

Bart70


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a 6'6 2-4 kg sic stick pro. Its tough as nails, mine has handled a lot of punishment. The casting performance on light lures isn't great but it gets the job done. A mate of mine bought one at the same time and snapped his within a couple of days.

I got mine for half price and i probably wouldn't pay more than that. There are a lot of better rods around between $100 and $200.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Swamp said:


> I have a 6'6 2-4 kg sic stick pro. Its tough as nails, mine has handled a lot of punishment. The casting performance on light lures isn't great but it gets the job done. A mate of mine bought one at the same time and snapped his within a couple of days.
> 
> I got mine for half price and i probably wouldn't pay more than that. There are a lot of better rods around between $100 and $200.


Swamp,

Any suggestions on a good rod (comparable at least to your 6'6 Pro) around the $100 - $150 mark?

Went to BCF today....most likely will not buy there in future. Their attitude was woeful. There rods are 'all over the place'...no pattern or alignment into brands or styles or types/sizes ....just 3000 rods all stuck on the racks together. The young bloke I spoke to had a bit if an attitude and really did not know a Sic Stik from drumstick. He eventually looked up on the computer and told me that it says there is one in the store but it would take too much time for him to find it if it was there at all! As they are discontinued there was no chance of getting one in for me either but I was welcome to go over all the rod racks looking for the one the computer said they had. I looked for a Raider but could not find any of them either......Hmmmm

I guess thats what you get for shopping at the fishing worlds equivalent of K-Mart!

Went to a local tackle shop to find all his rods in racks by brand and type and in order of size/weight within their brands. After talking to the owner he advised me to come back next weekend as he is going to have a massive sale to clear stock after the holidays in readiness for the quieter season and he assured me I would pick up what I wanted at a considerable saving!

So a nice new Sic Stik Pro 6'6 2-4kg might just be on the way later next week. I also had a look at the Shimano Raiders which looked good - as well as the ever faithful Dropshot. Could be an expensive trip to his shop next week!

Bart70


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't rate shimanos
Pflueger Medalists look pretty sweet and there only 6'4 
Theres the good old drop shot as you mentioned 
I have been using a Daiwa tierra 4-12 lb 7 footer it casts heaps better than my sic stik and handled a 70cm mully the other day with ease. 7 foot is a bit awkward for the kayak.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Swamp said:


> I don't rate shimanos
> Pflueger Medalists look pretty sweet and there only 6'4
> Theres the good old drop shot as you mentioned
> I have been using a Daiwa tierra 4-12 lb 7 footer it casts heaps better than my sic stik and handled a 70cm mully the other day with ease. 7 foot is a bit awkward for the kayak.


Good info Swamp...Thanks

How do you rate the Pflueger Meadalist when compared to your Sic Stick Pro? Being a little shorter do you notice any casting disadvantage? I had a brief look at the Pfluegers when at BCF but did not take a lot of interest as I was looking for the elusive Sic Stick. The 6'4 length would be handy on the yak if it casts well.

I agree that 7' rods in yaks start to get a bit of a handful - for the boat they are fine but I personally prefer to stick below 7' in the yak.

The Tierra rods look good (would go nice with my Tierra reels..LOL) but the ones I saw (from memory) were quite expensive. Might be worth looking at again tho especially if the local tackle store is having big discounts.

Incidently he told me he was having the sale as the economy is not looking too good for the next 12 months and wants to cut his stock levels right back as he enters the non-tourist season so he does not have the burden to carry if things go bad. He said to expect around 40% off most items in the store - hence am doing my homework in readiness for a spend up!

Thanks again for the advice.

Bart70


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Bart70 said:


> Am looking for feedback from anybody who has used both and can give me some detail on what they believe to be the difference. I love my current Pro but would consider the standard Sic Stik if it here very similar (and buy 2 instead of one new Pro..LOL)
> Anybody have any feedback on the difference between the 2 rods? Should I buy another Sic Stik Pro or buy 2 of the standard Sic Stiks for a few $$ more?
> Bart70


I have both Sic Stik and Sic Stik Pro, BOTH are 6'6'' 2-4kg.
Main differance is the reel mount - the pro has a slightly "better" system using a little more cork. (Really can't say there is much functional differance!)
Colour is different.
Runners are pretty much the same - except the tip runner on the non-pro is a little larger. Both are Fuji & good quality.
Action is very similar. I find they are excellent rods - despite hearing they can break. I have done all sorts of things to them both - haven't managed it yet!!


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Bart,

I had a longer reply that I was writing however I pressed the back button and lost the lot.

Bottom line - not bad rods but an appalling company to deal with which is probably why they went belly up. This also means you will get NO WARRANTY.

You should not pay more than $75 for a Sic Stik or $90-100 for a Sic Stik Pro as a clearance price with them going bust and no warranty. Any more than this and you are getting ripped off. I think BCF must have bought all of their remaining stock really cheap as most retailers sold through on the cheap to get rid of them.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info....

Was aware that the original Strudwick company were not traveling well. Who is making the new Strudwicks? The 'Softbodz' & 'Hardbodz' range that has just hit the market? They are apparently a very nice rod but then for $249 there are a lot of good rods in the same price bracket and should be in a different league to the Sic Stick and Sic Stick Pro!

I knew the Sic Stick models (original and pro) were discontinued as everyone was having a sale on them - Mo's had them for a good price but sold out pretty quick. BCF locally have a few left but not the models I am targeting (and they really don't give much of a hoot abt the customer anyways!)

One of my local tackle stores still have a reasonable range of the originals and the pro's and is planning on heavily discounting most of his rods next week hence my research now so that I know what I am after.

At this stage am very keen on a 6'6 Sic Stick Pro 2-4kg - at the right price this would be my first preference. If I am unable to get this for around the $100 mark I would then consider either a Pflueger Medallist or a Berkley Dropshot 2 (both in similar specs to the Pro above). I probably rate the Sick Stick Pro and the Pflueger Medallist a little higher then the Dropshot mainly because they are a higher modulas rod than the Berkley and I have a personal preference for higher modulas rods. (I am unable to find Pflueger Medallist in town at a good price at this point - although Mo's is only 2 hrs up the road!).

In all honesty all 3 of these rods probably would do the job admirably and would be a poofteenth difference between them. Will ultimately come down the the price compared to the indvidual rod. I do love my current Sic Stick Pro and would buy another one at the right price in a heartbeat.

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## skippinlures (Nov 18, 2008)

G'day Rob,
Mate, try the new Strudwick rods. The spinning rods are called SOFTBODZ and the baitcasters HARDBAIZ (or something similar). They are available at BCF. I have two - a 1-3 kg and 2-4kg spinning version. They are awesome and just about unbreakable. I saw a display at a fishing show where a Strudwick Rep lifted a heavy lead weight straight of the floor with one. Remember how the Sic Stik Pro was a little too rigid and broke if you high sticked it -----doubt if it will happen with these new rods.
Cheers and happy fishing at Pt MacQuarie,
Brian


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Called BCF today about the "new" line up. (Thought they had fallen by the wayside, too)
Seems they have risen again - will check them out tomorrow!
For something like $99 - probably gd value.......


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

YakCult said:


> Called BCF today about the "new" line up. (Thought they had fallen by the wayside, too)
> Seems they have risen again - will check them out tomorrow!
> For something like $99 - probably gd value.......


Yakcult,

Let me know of you manage to score one of the 'new' Strudwick line up for $99. My local BCF have the remains of their Sic Stick Pro range (the old models) for $99 and the 'new' models (Softbodz & Hardbaiz or something similar) are all marked $249

All of the rods in the Sic Stik range (pro or standard) are the old models. I would be happy to try one of the new models but $249 is starting to get up there and I would want to do a lot of comparisons with products in that price range before making that decision.

Let me know how you go with BCF and the new models.

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Agree with Bart70. My BCF store had the softbodz and hardbodz for $249, but with a $50 discount. Seem like a nice rod (was tempted) but at $199 (after discount) I would consider a few others before making a decision. I haven't seen any reviews of this new Strudwick series yet.


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Bart70 said:


> Let me know of you manage to score one of the 'new' Strudwick line up for $99. My local BCF have the remains of their Sic Stick Pro range (the old models) for $99 and the 'new' models (Softbodz & Hardbaiz or something similar) are all marked $249
> All of the rods in the Sic Stik range (pro or standard) are the old models. I would be happy to try one of the new models but $249 is starting to get up there and I would want to do a lot of comparisons with products in that price range before making that decision.
> Let me know how you go with BCF and the new models.
> Cheers, Bart70


Hmmm - I am suspecting your prediction will be spot on. I just couldn't imagine that anybody would still have any of the original versions still available....
Mind you, I still think the pro's are fine - $99 is probably still reasonable value. I was considering getting a guttsier 8kg version. The sales guy mentioned that he thought they still had all sizes, but he hassened to add - don't wait to long to make your mind up!! ;-)


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

YakCult said:


> Bart70 said:
> 
> 
> > Let me know of you manage to score one of the 'new' Strudwick line up for $99. My local BCF have the remains of their Sic Stick Pro range (the old models) for $99 and the 'new' models (Softbodz & Hardbaiz or something similar) are all marked $249
> ...


Yeah...my local BCF has a few Pro's for sale ($99) and the standard Sic Stiks ($69) but not in the size/weights that I am after. From memory they had a single piece 7' 2-4kg but am really wanting a 6'6 if at all possible.

Stocks of these are low in most places now...especially those who have been discounting. One of the local tackle shops still has a solid range of Pro's at their normal price of $169 but am hopeful of getting one a lot cheaper when he has a sale on the weekend.

Would like to try one of the new Strudwick models but the price prohibits me at the moment - am still toying with the idea of getting a Hobie Live Well and having a crack at the ABT rounds so don't want to use all my fun tickets on a new rod!

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Bart70 said:


> Yeah...my local BCF has a few Pro's for sale ($99) and the standard Sic Stiks ($69) but not in the size/weights that I am after. From memory they had a single piece 7' 2-4kg but am really wanting a 6'6 if at all possible.


Went today to have a look, but probably a little too late for my 8kg hope....  
Picked up a rather nice 7' 4-6kg Pro. They only had 2 left.
There were only 2x 7' 2-4kgs and 1x 1-3kgs.
I saw only 1x non-pro there.
The sales guy tells me they are new stock - can't quite understand that though.
Timing - aaarrrggghhhhh.......  
The top shelf models are nice, but the bang for bucks is not there......


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Couldn't help myself....sale started at 7am this morning and I was there at 7.30am on my way to work with a 6'6, 2-4kg Sic Stick Pro in one hand and a fistful of fun tickets in the other!

Went back this afternoon and picked up some squidgies for $3 a packet and a new Daiwa Excellor 1500 for the Sic Stick at a substantial discount also.

Just gotta get out on the water now and see what they are like.....

Bart70


----------



## Beer (Feb 24, 2008)

I broke my Sic Stik Pro today  had it in the car and picked the kids up from school. One of them threw their bag on the tip.. snap!!!!

So I am looking for a replacement. I used it mainly for sx40 style bream fishing, and sp's for flatties. Any ideas on a good replacement? don't really wanna spend more than $150 on a new one. I don't like Shimano rods, never had a good one yet.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Beer said:


> I broke my Sic Stik Pro today  had it in the car and picked the kids up from school. One of them threw their bag on the tip.. snap!!!!
> 
> So I am looking for a replacement. I used it mainly for sx40 style bream fishing, and sp's for flatties. Any ideas on a good replacement? don't really wanna spend more than $150 on a new one. I don't like Shimano rods, never had a good one yet.


What rating and length was your Sic Stick Pro? There are still a few floating around up this way well under your limit of around $150. Would be happy to grab one for you if you were keen to replace it with another the same.

If you are into higher modulas rods the Pflueger Medallist does not look too bad - From memory around the $130 mark from Mo's and don't seem to be too bad a rod. I tend to lean towards the feel of the higher modulas rods (a personal thing). I am seriously thinking of trying one of these next time I get the urge to buy more fishing gear!

If high modulas is not something you care much for I hear great things around the traps about Berkley Dropshots and Dropshot 2's. The former can be picked up sub $100 and the latter for around $120 depending on the haggle.

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## Beer (Feb 24, 2008)

Cheers for the tip Bart.

I am after something in the 6'6 range, and very light, say 1-3kg or 2-4.

Will check out my local BCF and tackle shops tomorrow.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Beer said:


> Cheers for the tip Bart.
> 
> I am after something in the 6'6 range, and very light, say 1-3kg or 2-4.
> 
> Will check out my local BCF and tackle shops tomorrow.


No probs....will check my local guy here also as he had a few of them last weekend when I got mine - mine was a 6'6 2-4kg which I was certain was the last one but I am sure he did have some 6'6 1-3kg in stock last week (were single piece from memory).

Will check and get back to you tomorrow.

Bart70


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Beer said:


> Cheers for the tip Bart.
> 
> I am after something in the 6'6 range, and very light, say 1-3kg or 2-4.
> 
> Will check out my local BCF and tackle shops tomorrow.


I checked the local tackle shop here but he is back to $149 after his sale  He does have a 6'6 1-3kg in a 2 piece in the shop.

Best bet would be to keep checking BCF stores at this stage in the hope that you can pick one up - from memory they have them for around $100 but once the stock is gone there will be no more!

Cheers,


----------



## Beer (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Bart,

Ended up going to BCF today and the strudwick pro's were no longer on sale  missed the 40% off sale by a few days *sigh*

So I wasn't about to pay full price for a rod with no warranty, so I ended up getting a nice little Pflueger Trion 6'0 2-4kg. Very light and will hold me over until I can afford to put in some bigger bucks for a medalist or similar. I tried the Dropshots while in there (same price as pfluegers) and prefered the feel of the pflueger.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

No worries Mate,

I agree - paying full price for a 'Pro' is not really on given that the original company who made (and warrant) them are now non existent.

I have been quietly impressed with the Pfluegers - my choice is the Medallist which is a high modulas rod (HM58 rating from memory) and sells for around the $135 ish mark. Would go for one of these over the 'pro' at full price. If I was not able to get my latest 'Pro' on a good deal this was going to be my choice.

As soon as the tackle gods permit I will probably grab a Pflueger Medallist and a new reel to match. Problem is I really have enough good graphite rods at the moment.....so need to think of a good reason to justify another one!

Let us know what you think of the Trion after a trip or 2.

Cheers,
Bart70


----------



## Beer (Feb 24, 2008)

Will do mate.

The Trion is a HM45 Graphite.. Feels nice, but I reckon the medalist would be slightly better. Will keep my eye out for one, as BCF didn't even sell them.

As I am really only just starting my change over to HB's and plastics (only about a year using them) I haven't got many finesse rods and reels, so I trying to start my collection.

Can you reccomend any good 1000-2000 reels for around the $150-200 mark? (current light reel is a Shimano Sedona 1500FB)


----------

